# Heater Core Leaking ?



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, 

I have a 1967 GTO and went for a drive this evening and noticed water dripping down onto the passenger floor mat. Needless to say this was a short trip and I turned around straight away and came home. This is the first time this has happened. 

I checked the heater core and it was bone dry except for a plastic/rubber coated bolt (not sure what the name is). The attached pic shows the "bolt" in question smack dab in the middle of the core on its underside directly above where the water was leaking. It hangs down about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch in length.

Not sure if it is related but I just re-installed the radiator this evening after draining and refilling. 

Any ideas on what purpose this "bolt" serves and how concerned I should be about the leak? It stopped leaking by the time I got home.

Thanks, 

Anthony


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

That is the hinge pin for door inside that swings with a plastic tip over the steel pin . Check 2 hose connections to make sure tight , core is probably leaking i would replace it .


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Leaks can be tricky, especially trickles. Water/coolant will tend to 'hug' a surface until it finally reaches the lowest point where gravity will take over. Always try the easy stuff first. Check your hose connections, make sure the hoses are cracked and that they are well sealed at all the joints. If it wasn't leaking before your recent radiator maintenance (and you're sure of that), then suspect any connections that you had to disturb to do whatever it was you did. Things usually happen for a reason, but sometimes the reasons aren't obvious. 

Bear


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Agree with the guys. Check and double check. But the only coolant leak besides the core that would deliver cool and on the floorboard would be at the core hose connections on the firewall. And those may, may get in there.

I just replaced my heater core, same symptom drips, small on the mat. I sat replace the core as it will fix the leak. Trying to ignore it and hope it is nothing cold lead to more and bigger issues. is it the original 50 year old core?

Than it is likely leaking.....you can just reroute the Jose from the water pump to the rear of the block. That cuts out the core. Order the part and fix it at your leisure, with summer ahead, you can still drive the car...just no heat defrost until you fix it.:thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Allpawl said, 100%. That's the pivot pin, and that is exactly where coolant drips out on a '64-'67 when the heater core goes away. BTDT more than once....not much fun, either.


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help, yes, as far as I know it is the original core. It was a balance during the restoration of what to replace and what to put off until it was absolutely necessary. This looks like it's going to be a big PITA to replace. 

I am going to keep an eye on it and then by-pass for the Summer if it gets any worse. Thankfully I have that option.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

This happened to me last year. That photo was exactly how I noticed mine. I did the bypass right away to preserve my carpet. Went in through the inside by removing the glove box to access the inner housing under the dash. It's a pita for sure but easier than trying to go through the wheel well/fender.


----------

